# Emt National Registry Exam



## EMT-B (Jun 15, 2007)

I passed my national registry!! Im happy about that, man was that test a hard one. Thats the hardest test ive ever taken. School didnt have nothing on that test. Well im happy with the results. All i have to do know is apply for a state emt liscense.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!  

Be sure to head to your User CP and change your training from student to EMT-B.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats!  Can you offer any advice or feedback for potential test takers?


----------



## EMT-B (Jun 15, 2007)

For future test takers, Study hard, my test kicked off at 73 questions it goes by how proficient and knowledgeable you are. keep up with studying and ask questions..


----------



## MMiz (Jun 15, 2007)

Was there anything that surprised you?  Did you feel as though they focused on a certain type of question?  What resources did you use to study?


----------



## EMT-B (Jun 15, 2007)

*Emt......*

Was there anything that surprised you? Did you feel as though they focused on a certain type of question? What resources did you use to study?

Well the thing that really surprised me was is was more about trauma and medical and whats your first initial treatment.. EX..you arrive on the scene to find a 49 y/o male involved in a MVA rollover your pt is motionless on the ground scene safe, bsi all that is done. Pt's BP 92/54 R 26 P132 whats your first treatment. A. c-spine and treat for shock B.non rebreather 15liter C.nasal cannula 6liters D. BVM Supplemental 02... 

thats what alot of the test was about..questions like that and it kept getting harder and harder..had a little bit about pediatric, ob, and ambulance operations.. but i would say 65 percent of it was trauma and medical scenario questions..

i used brady 9th edition and the workbook and i used a EMT review manual thats the 10edition...study hard and pay attention and you will do fine...


----------



## medicdan (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats on passing the NR!! I hope to take it in about a month, once I finish my state certifications.
Am I correct in remembering that if one passes a state test (practical and written), then applies to take the NR within a short period of time, they can forgo the national practical exam and just take the written.
Assuming that is true-- why take the national, then the state test?

Where are you from? Is your state test hard? Do you know what you want to use your EMT-B cert for?

again, congrats!!
DES


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Info Regarding Nremt*

I Was Wondering Does It Matter Where You Stop At The Test I Took Mine Today And It Stopped At 70 It Was Liek So Hard And It Got Harder And Harder Has Anyone Have Theres Stop There


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jun 20, 2007)

don't mean to be mean but those caps are really annoying.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 20, 2007)

As well as the misspelling. Usually, difficulty in questions is a good thing. The more you get right, the harder or strength of the question will be. 

Good luck,

R/r 911


----------

